
Mark Zuckerberg: It doesn’t make sense for Facebook to build its own phone - aeschlimann
http://thenextweb.com/facebook/2012/07/26/mark-zuckerberg-doesnt-make-sense-for-facebook-to-build-its-own-phone/?utm_source=HackerNews&utm_medium=share%2Bbutton&utm_content=Mark%20Zuckerberg%3A%20It%20doesn%E2%80%99t%20make%20sense%20for%20Facebook%20to%20build%20its%20own%20phone&utm_campaign=social%2Bmedia
======
quesera
Now that's true. Talk about competing with your critical partners..!

But I'm not 100% convinced Zuckerberg isn't playing Steve Jobs here. I guess
we'll see.

